
Volcano Music - markbnine
http://blogs.nasa.gov/cm/blog/whatonearth/posts/post_1288979835771.html
======
epo
"Much like human voicings are defined by the combination of air flow through
the vocal chords, tract, and mouth shapes, this harmonic tremor sound is
shaped by the interaction of volcanic gases as they are released and flow
through open conduits."

Delicately put, what can they have been trying not to say?

